# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वजन कम करने वाले आहार महिलाओं के

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं स्लिम ट्रिम दिखना हर महिला की चाहत होती है। लेकिन कहते हैं न सबकी हर चाहत कहां पूरी होती है। अनियमित जीवनशैली, असंतुलित भोजन, तनाव और लगातार भागती जिंदगी। इन सबके बीच खुद के लिए टाइम ही कहां बचता है। और नतीजा, बेडौल शरीर। कुल मिलाकर देखा जाए, तो अधिक वजन के लिए आपके आहार की अहम भूमिका होती है। ओवरइटिंग करना, हर समय कुछ ना कुछ खाने की आदत और खाने में मौजूद कैलोरी वजन बढ़ने का मुख्य कारण होते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

अगर वाकई में वजन घटाने का विचार बना रही हैं, तो अब उस आहार से काम चलने वाला नहीं है, जो आप अभी तक खा रही हैं। अब वक्*त है बदलने का। सबसे पहले अपने आहार में बदलाव करें। शुरुआत कम तेल और कम मसालायुक्*त आहार से करें। विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि आज लोग वजन कम करने के लिए हाई प्रोटीन डाइट को तरजीह देने लगे हैं वहीं कार्बोहाइड्रेट पर कम जोर देते हैं। लेकिन, आदर्श पोषण वही होता है जिसमें सभी जरूरी पोषक तत्*व पर्याप्*त मात्रा में हों। शरीर का आदर्श वजन बनाए रखने के लिए संतुलित आहार सेहत की पहली प्राथमिकता होती है। आइए जानें महिलाओं को वजन घटाने के लिए किस तरह का आहार लेना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*लो फैट डेयरी प्रोडक्ट*अपने आहार में लो फैट दूध या दही को शामिल करें। दूध में फैट कम करने के लिए उसमें पानी मिलाने से बेहतर है कि मलाई उतार लें। पानी मिलाने से दूध में पोषक तत्व कम होते हैं, लेकिन उसकी वसा पर कोई खास असर नहीं पड़ता। सोया से बना पनीर , दूध और दही खा सकते हैं। जिन्हें दूध या सोया प्रॉडक्ट से एलर्जी है , वे राजमा , नींबू , टमाटर , मेथी , पालक , बादाम , काजू जैसी चीजें खाकर कैल्शियम की कमी पूरी कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*मौसमी फल खाएं*मौसमी फलों का सेवन करना सेहत के लिए फायदेमंद होता है। अगर आप जूस के जगह साबुत फल खाएं तो बेहतर है। सेब और बेरी आदि लें। सेब में पेक्टिन केमिकल होता है। सेब के साथ - साथ ज्यादातर सभी फलों के छिलकों में पेक्टिन पाया जाता है। यह शरीर पर जमा फैट को कम करता है।
*सोयाबीन और ड्राई फ्रूट्स*सोयाबीन में मौजूद लेसिथिन केमिकल सेल्स पर फैट जमा होने से रोकता है। हफ्ते में कम से कम तीन बार सोयाबीन खाने से शरीर में फैट से लड़ने की क्षमता बढ़ती है। सोयाबीन को अंकुरित करके रोज सुबह लिया जा सकता है। इसके अलावा लहसुन का रस शरीर में मौजूद फैट्स को कम करने में मददगार है। लहसुन कच्चा खाएं और चबाकर खाएं तो बेहतर है। साथ ही मुट्ठी भर नट्स रोज खाने चाहिए। इनमें बादाम , किशमिश , अखरोट और पिस्ता ले सकते हैं। लेकिन ये फ्राइड न हों और इनमें नमक भी नहीं होना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*भोजन से पहले फल*भोजन से पहले फल खाना एक अच्छा विकल्प है। किसी भी भारी भोजन से कम से कम 30 मिनट पहले फल खाने की सलाह दी जाती है। इस तरह, फल जल्दी पच जाएंगे। खाली पेट पर फल खाने से आपका सिस्टम विषरहित हो जाता है और वजन कम करने के लिए आपको ज्यादा ऊर्जा देता है।
*सूप पिएं*भोजन की शुरुआत में सूप लें, क्योंकि यह आपकी भूख को नियंत्रित रखता है और खाना खाने की क्रिया को धीमा कर देता है। क्रीम युक्*त सूप नहीं लें, यह वसा और कैलोरी में उच्च हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*पानी व तरल पदार्थ लें*दिन में 2-3 लीटर पानी व तरल पदार्थ लें। पानी न सिर्फ फैट कम करता है , बल्कि शरीर से जहरीले तत्वों को भी निकालता है। यह भूख कम करता है और कब्ज रोकता है। खाने के 15 मिनट बाद घूंट - घूंट कर गर्म पानी पीना चाहिए। जब भी पानी पिएं , ठंडे या सादे की बजाय गुनगुने पानी को तरजीह दें।


इन आहार की मदद से महिलाएं अपना वजन घटाने में सफल हो सकती हैं, लेकिन इन आहार को नियमित रुप से अपनी आहार योजना शामिल करने के बाद ही आपके वजन में कमी आना शुरु होगा।

----------


## Krishna

....................................

----------

